# Vegetable Oil vs. Olive Oil in Banana Bread??



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 25, 2009)

Why is it not okay to use olive oil when making banana bread, but it's okay to use vegetable oil?


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2009)

Flavor is the only reason.

Olive oil has a stronger flavor than many other vegetable oils. That flavor can have a negative impact on the flavor of a dessert such as banana bread.


----------



## mcnerd (May 25, 2009)

I agree.  Olive oil imparts its own flavor in to the foods and would be undesireble in most baked goods.  Grapeseed Oil is now preferred by many over Olive Oil because it does not pass on a taste, but I've not tried it for baking yet.  I still use vegetable oil.


----------



## licia (May 25, 2009)

Our grandaughter made brownies with olive oil when she was a youngster. Her mother said they were awful and it was years before the grandaughter would use olive oil again.


----------



## Scotch (May 25, 2009)

Actually, olive oil CAN be used in baking, according to many authorities (although I admit I've never done it), and is recommended by some for health reasons. Check these sites: 

CLICK ME

CLICK ME

The trick, apparently, is to use extra light or light olive oil, not extra virgin or virgin olive oil. Extra light is nearly flavorless and odorless, so it should work fine in most baked goods (especially breads) while retaining the health benefits of olive oil.

There are, in fact, a couple of well-received cookbooks devoted to the subject:

_Olive Oil Baking: Recipes that Increase Good Cholesterol and Reduce Saturated Fat_

_Olive Oil Desserts: Delicious and Healthy Heart Smart Baking_

It may not be the first choice of the reckless gourmet, but it is an alternative for those who are concerned about cholesterol and saturated fats.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I have been using Extra Light Olive Oil in all my recipes...including banana bread, but never noticed a difference. From the last response, I can understand the "Extra Light" had something to do with it  I thought there may be another reason other than just the taste...thanks again!!!!!


----------



## GB (May 25, 2009)

Yeah the only reason is taste. Extra Virgin can have a very strong taste that does not work well with sweet things (think of mixing olives and bananas, yuck). Other olive oils have a much more neutral flavor so they can be used in baking without many issues.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 26, 2009)

licia said:


> Our grandaughter made brownies with olive oil when she was a youngster. Her mother said they were awful and it was years before the grandaughter would use olive oil again.


 
Well that wasn't nice!


----------



## jennyema (May 26, 2009)

Extra Virgin olive oil is used quite often in traditional Italian desserts.

Like olive oil cake and the endless riffs on it.


----------

